
Cloudflaredd – Dynamic DNS Client for Cloudflare Using STUN - MorganAGallant
https://github.com/MorganGallant/cloudflaredd
======
JdeBP
> _cloudflaredd is a small script_

... which it is not. It is a compiled binary.

------
Commander_lol
I enjoyed having a skim through this code, as I didn't know about STUN before.
I've built a similar utility for cloudflare-as-dynamic-dns [1], written in
Node.js because it just runs on my home server and isn't performance critical.

I might have a shot at changing the IP retrieval from calling the ipify API
into some STUN implementation; are there any pitfalls or gotchas you've come
across when implementing STUN?

[1] [https://github.com/Commander-lol/cfdns](https://github.com/Commander-
lol/cfdns)

------
jsjohnst
Curious why one would want to compile in the configuration rather than make
them provided at runtime? Is there a limitation of systemd I’m unaware of is
it just the author didn’t complete that?

~~~
MorganGallant
Compiling the configuration into the program eliminated a ton of string
parsing and other annoyances. For my use case, it wasn't a super high priority
either. That being said, if it would be a benefit to you or anyone else, let
me know and I will add it in when I have time.

~~~
CameronNemo
At the very least use a config.h file like the suckless tools do.

